# Commercial Advertising on Forums?



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Can someone remind me or point me in the direction with a link to what the rules are on commercial advertising on the forum?

Cheers.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Thread from the Rules section

viewtopic.php?f=50&t=156749


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=176761&p=1792035#p1791941

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=176739#p1791800

Nice bit of commercial advertising in two places.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

You are correct, but the way you have gone about pointing it out is a bit childish don't you think?

We all know there is 'history' between you guys, but you could have PMd a mod or use the report button.

To stop this thread turning into a slagging match, I am going to lock immediately.


----------

